# Is "Tubi" the new black?



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

My local hardwood supplier just brought in a few boards of Tubi. They had never heard of it until recently but told me that some of my buddies in NZ and Aus. might have used it before. What excites me about it is that at around $25/fbm it may be an reasonable sub for the now almost non-existent black (Gaboon) ebony. I will be using it in my current project so we shall see.

It comes from the Soloman Islands and is apparently "sustainably" harvested.

I bought a piece about 1" x 6" x 6 feet long. It is clear, uniform, and weighs slightly more than steel plate.

Here are a couple of photos. The dark corner has been sanded a bit and had a coat of shellac applied. The first photo shows a piece of Madagascar Ebony as comparison and the second a piece of Macassar Ebony veneer.



















So has anyone used it? 
Do you still have teeth on your saw blades?
Is it the new black?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like you will be the guinea pig, Paul. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have no idea as to your questions…but GOOD FIND…and I truly hope that it is sustainably harvested…but I dont know if we can always trust that…

By the way--there is a nice little article on your area in SCA (Small Craft Advisor) this month…it was a story about a trip on the east side of Vancouver Island and the mainland…they crossed over the Georgia (?) Strait from Nanaimo to head up to Cortes Island Area in a little open boat…looked like a fun trip…

Matt


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i think i still like the new black wood that i have found, it comes in many species and it doesnt cost much at all, probably the most expensive part is the propane, when i torch just about any wood, i get a nice black color…is that ok to work with….....if i dont sand it, it seems to work…i know…..bad joke…...


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is a discription off one of the wood distibuters sites:

Latin Name: ............................................................... Other Common Names: 
Xanthostemon melanoxylon ...............................................Queen Ebony 
.
.

Description: 
The heartwood of this tree, commonly known locally as Tubi, is extremely hard, durable and very dark, and has been compared with ebony. It is of great traditional importance, being used for walking sticks and, particularly, carved posts used to decorate buildings.

This endemic species has a limited distribution and is, therefore, rare. A conservation strategy for Tubi was finalised recently and the species has now acquired some level of legal protection.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NOT I… LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey there Paul,
I have been using it for a while now…here in the land downunder… it is known as Pacific Ebony, Pacific Blackwood, Queen Ebony, Fiji Ebony…. Very dense brittle darkbrown/black…. turns black when finished… I use it for accents… 
It cuts fairly well and I have not had a problem with blades dulling etc…Sands OK and take a finish well… have not tried to nail or screw into it…
Hope this helps…









I know the bloke who imports it… his mother owns the land in the Solomons, where it is harvested… and they are very aware of sustainablity and employ eco friendlly practices,


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Larry,
I knew one of you down under guys would have the answers. It all sounds good to me. I won't be nailing or screwing into it, just gluing. Have you had any issues with glue?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

hey Paul, I have had no problems glue this timber… Really is nice to work with…and looks like ebony when finished…









Fourth strip in from the sides…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

So Paul, how much did you pay for that 6' piece? IMWTK.

Tubi is one of the first kinds of woods I ever used. I gro'd up using it since it was so cheap. I could often find it in dumpsters too. I'll be watching to see what you you use Tubi fore. I most recently used it for a Stumpy contest. Mine didn't turn out(pun in 10 did) as dark as what you are showing though.

degoose, what accents do you get with it? Spanish, Italian, German, French? Do tell.  I've watched some of your videos. You must have used it in every video I watched. I could detect an accent. Just couldn't nail it down(nuther pun in 10 did).

I sure hope I'm not confusin this wood with another one. It could happen.

Rance

PS: Don't tell Steve the Rocket surgeon I posted here. He said I had to quit this stuff.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't tell Steve the Rocket surgeon I posted here. He said I had to quit this stuff.

Oh you do Rance, you do.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks like a good substitute.

Nice post, Paul.

Lee


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Just thought I would pipe in 

Looks like a nice accent wood. New to me - I need to check it out.

And Rance; never give up, give in, or quit.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going to risk hijacking this thread because all here so far are interested in this particular wood niche.

Bob Taylor founded Taylor Guitars, where ebony is of great interest of course.

I find this video very informative, hopeful, and a reflection of what I know to be a responsible US manufacturing company. It's a worthwhile use of 13 minutes if you're a woodworker who uses exotics.

Bob Taylor speaks about ebony.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Excellent video Lee. 
For important information like that you can hijack away.

Thank you.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

*Lee*, that video is both touching and enlightening. I'm just beginning to learn about exotic woods-and woodworking for that matter-and I would like to know that I am using woods wisely, not wasting or destroying what Mother Nature has provided us. Thanks for sharing the link. I think I will pass it along where ever I can.

Ted


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes Lee… that was a super good video with Bob Taylor…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I kill me sometimes.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Update:*
I have started to get into my Tubi / Queen Ebony board.

The photo below shows a component of a table leg that I'm making. The one on the right is the prototype. The one on the left is the Tubi.

I was hoping, based on the quick experiment in the original post photos,for something more like the prototype (dyed Yellow Cedar) But in fact got something decidedly well,............. brown.










Maybe it will darken.

It will still go with the Macassar Ebony veneer on the top but I had hoped it would match the dark streaks not the light ones. :-(


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not sure what to say… mine goes black….








Bare timber









With a little turps to wet it…


----------



## Coggsman (May 8, 2020)

Hi am from the Solomon Islands…was searching for direct buyers of TUBI (Queen Ebony), when I see ya posts.

We have a local plantation of Tubi & can be accessed any time.

If you are intetested, call me in 7885573 or drop me an email: [email protected]

Cheers.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I did some googling around for info. BTW all new to me Paul, but a new blackwood would be pretty neat.

Couldn't find a seller in the US. I did finally come across the following You Tube. Looks black as tar laying down, but views of the end grain I can see the light colored wood you are dealing with.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

All I know is that I *want *some.


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks great, both the very dark samples and the lighter stuff. I hope the local hardwood dealers in my area look into it.

It's nice how Bob Taylor is forcing a change (at least in the guitar industry) to have people accept Ebony with lighter streaks and striping. Opening up a market for wood that would most likely be wasted or left to rot is a great idea in this time (even though he is going to benefit greatly from it-which I don't have a problem with). I think as woodworkers, we should absolutely look for alternatives to the more common woods that are becoming scarce, especially if they are being harvested responsibly.

If you pay attention to the guitar community, a good deal of makers are trying new Ebony and Rosewood alternatives. I've seen Ziricote, Wenge, Katalox, Ipe, Dark Roasted Maple and even non-wood materials in the past few years. Good for them and thanks to the OP for sharing this new wood.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Another look. I still have some and last week I got a piece out to check the sharpness of a scraper I had just sharpened.
BTW if you want it to go black, it ebonizes really well with ferrous ion solution. Since it is so hard it then really imitates real Ebony.


----------

